# 2 stage unlocking



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

I enabled the 2 stage unlocking, but didnt like it, so turned it back off. When I unlocked my car at the gym, both locks unlocked together as they should, but when I got home today and put the car in park, only the driverdoor lock unlocked! Thought that was kinda strange. Went through the options again, and all is set right. We'll see tomorrow what happens.


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Lock actuator problems are common on these cars, maybe that one went bad?


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

B-ville Goat said:


> Lock actuator problems are common on these cars, maybe that one went bad?


 When I use the lock button on the console, they both work. That would rule out the actuator would'nt it?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

They maybe out of sync with eachother. You may have to manualy lock and unlock your doors then do it with the remote. Sometimes mine get like that for some reason and I have to play with the unlock button and manually locking it by hand.


----------

